# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La central nuclear de Ascó pierde comunicación con la sala de emergencias

## jlois

> El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear ha informado de que en la central nuclear de Ascó I se ha producido una «pérdida significativa de la capacidad de comunicación» de la sala de Control y Centro Apoyo Técnico con la sala de emergencias del CSN durante la sustitución de un ordenador de proceso de planta.
> 
> En un comunicado, el CSN, que ha dejado claro que estas circunstancias no suponen riesgo alguno, ha añadido que hasta que el ordenador sea instalado completamente, Ascó I (Tarragona) enviará a la sala de emergencias del Consejo los datos sobre el estado de la planta por correo electrónico cada ocho horas.
> 
> «El suceso no ha supuesto riesgo para los trabajadores, la población o el medio ambiente, clasificándose como nivel 0 en la escala internacional de sucesos nucleares (INES)», ha señalado el CSN en su nota.
> 
> La nuclear Ascó I ejecutará más de 11.000 órdenes de trabajo en la que es la recarga número 22 de combustible de la central, que se inició anoche, informa la Asociación Nuclear Ascó Vandellòs (ANAV). La unidad I de Ascó se desconectó de manera programada de la red eléctrica la pasada madrugada para iniciar así su 22 recarga de combustible, en la que está previsto ejecutar más de 11.000 órdenes de trabajo, de las cuales un 70% corresponden a tareas de mantenimiento preventivo e inspecciones, un 7% a trabajos correctivos, un 4% a trabajos auxiliares y el 19% restante, a modificaciones de diseño de la central.
> 
> Durante este periodo, la planta incorpora a más de 1.000 trabajadores, con lo que duplica la plantilla que habitualmente gestiona la central. La planta inicia esta parada tras un ciclo ininterrumpido en la red.
> ...




http://www.abc.es/20121028/sociedad/...210281702.html

----------

